# OMG guinea pigs are hard work!



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Now I know what my mum used to complain about :lol: Honestly I find them harder and more expensive than my cat and dog to look after! 
No point to thus thread other than I wonder how people buy guinea pigs not realising how much time and money they take up! There beautiful noises that greet me in the morning are worth it though :thumbup:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I must agree 
I have 7 little pigs and I love them lots but they do take up a lot of time.I also have 4 giant rabbits, which are a lot easier to look after lol


----------

